# 1998 engine swap



## csagenlee (Oct 18, 2010)

I am looking to put the 3.3 v6 from the '99 frontier into my '98 4x4 which has the 2.4 4 cylinder in it and was wondering if that was possible without having to do too many modifications to the engine mounts. Also I was wondering if the manual tranny that is in it now would be able to handle the increased power or if I will have to get a new tranny as well.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Right off the bat, I can tell you the trans from the 98 won't bolt up to the V6, so, you'll need the 99's trans, transfer case and driveshaft. You'll also have to swap the ECM and harness and exhaust, naturally. The chassis mounts should work, but I'm not 100% sure. You may want to also check that other componants are the same, ie brakes, suspension, fuel pump, etc.


----------



## csagenlee (Oct 18, 2010)

If I bought a crate engine or rebuilt would it come with the ECM and all that sutff? Also what would I have to chage about the bakes and suspension and all that?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, a crate or rebuilt engine won't come with the ECM or harness; typically all you get is a "long block," which is the block and heads (no intake manifold, plenum, etc.). It's not like the old days when you could get an old Chevy 6-pin and drop in a 350 small block without a whole lot of work! You have to take in consideration fuel injection and emmission controls, etc. The ECM and harness you'll need to get from a V6 Frontier, unless you want to buy them new. ECM's probably in the $600 range and I've been waiting for a $1400 harness from Nissan for my 97 Hardbody for 18 months and the parts guy still has no idea when it'll show up. Often it's more practical to buy the V6 truck rather than try to convert a 4 cyl. model. If you found a V6 Frontier parts truck for dirt cheap, it would make it easier, but you'll still have a lot of down-time with you 98 as you swap everything over. I'd give this a lot of thought!


----------

